# Motobecane Le Champion Ti Frame/Fork Swap?



## randyharris (Aug 27, 2009)

I have a 2011 Le Champ Ti 56cm and am now realizing it's really one size too big for me.

I don't suppose somebody else bought a 53cm and would like to do a swap of frame/fork?

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/35527/pix/2010lechampti.jpg

Randy


----------



## zippy the pinhead (Jul 29, 2009)

Are you sure you can't make it work with a shorter stem? The length of the top-tube and seat tube aren't so different from the 53. Most people view fit in terms of point estimates (single numbers), when in fact it can actually be a range of numbers.

For example, I ride a 53cm Le Champ ti, and the effective size-- if it had a level top-tube-- would be around 56. I ride another bike which is a 58, but I use a shorter stem on it.


----------



## randyharris (Aug 27, 2009)

zippy the pinhead said:


> Are you sure you can't make it work with a shorter stem? The length of the top-tube and seat tube aren't so different from the 53. Most people view fit in terms of point estimates (single numbers), when in fact it can actually be a range of numbers.
> 
> For example, I ride a 53cm Le Champ ti, and the effective size-- if it had a level top-tube-- would be around 56. I ride another bike which is a 58, but I use a shorter stem on it.




To be honest, no I am not sure that a shorter stem may or may not dramatically change the fit, I'll have to do that. The 56 and 53 frames are if I recall from memory about 572 and 550 mm so
About an inch different.


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

Stems are cheap. Try a 10mm shorter stem and a 20mm shorter stem and see if either work.

The 20mm would put it close to the 53, but you would also need to remove a spacer or two to simulate the 53 because of the lower head tube on the 53.


----------



## randyharris (Aug 27, 2009)

heybrady said:


> Stems are cheap. Try a 10mm shorter stem and a 20mm shorter stem and see if either work.
> 
> The 20mm would put it close to the 53, but you would also need to remove a spacer or two to simulate the 53 because of the lower head tube on the 53.


yeah I ordered a 10mm shorter stem to see if that helps much at all, and in fact I just lowered the bar a little too. Also moved the seat forward maybe 3/8ths of an inch even though I'm not sure that's a good idea.

I'll play with it and see if I can improve the fit without going new. Though I must say I'm starting to really dig the idea of an Ultegra Di2 equipped bike.


----------



## Nitram987 (Aug 22, 2013)

I look forward to your outcome. I want to buy a new Ultegra Le Champ SL Ti and am struggling with its 57.2cm effective (horizontal) top tube as well. After doing the Competitive Cycling fitting calculator and then trying out several high-end bikes, I need a be at 66 to 66.5cm for top tube+stem. That would require a 90mm stem replacement on the Le Champ SL Ti.


----------



## Nitram987 (Aug 22, 2013)

You're the only one I have read about with both a 53cm Le Champ Ti and a stemmed down 58cm. If you had to do it again, would you buy a 56cm Le Champ and stem it down or stay with the 53cm Le Champ Ti?


----------



## zippy the pinhead (Jul 29, 2009)

I use a 70mm stem on my Le Champion, and a 40mm stem on the other bike. I used the stock 100mm stem on the Le Champion for a time with the stock bars and it was fine. When I switched to new bars and a new saddle, the reach changed, so I went to a shorter MTB stem, because I felt too stretched out. The MTB stem is stiffer than the stock 100mm Ritchey stem, but otherwise it works well.

The other (58cm) bike came with a short stem, which fit OK, so I used it as-is. I could probably go with a slightly longer stem on both bikes, but it just hasn't been a priority. I'm not a professional, just a guy who rides for exercise.

Good fit means being within a certain range for most people. The numbers you get from the CC Fit computer are a good starting point.


----------



## potholered70 (Feb 14, 2012)

If you don't already have one on you're bike, a zero offset seat post may help.


----------

